# A Romantic Orchestral Piece



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Here it is:






Billy M.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure if you are looking for feedback but I'm going to give it. It seems to me that your ideas could do with more conciseness. It also seems you are writing very large amounts (in terms of length) in very short times. Perhaps you could do with a little more self-criticism in composing - more looking back over things and trying to make sure there is a cohesive argument to your piece? Examine your reactions to your own music closely - this takes little technical expertise - and if you think something could be improved, improve it - this can use the expertise.


----------

